# Why GO, DOG. GO! Is An Underrated Gem



## BlackLynk (Oct 17, 2021)

'Go, Dog. Go!' is an animated children's show that can be found on Netflix.

The show is so energetic, the world is exciting, goofy, and vibrant.

Not only is is well animated, the humor is very quick and I found myself laughing on SEVERAL occasions.

Go, Dog. Go! is packed with characters that exude good morals and the main character, Tag is _GIRL POWER, _refined

Since the show IS a children's show, it is often posted as content for kids on YouTube, meaning no comment. thus no real discussion can take place about how entertaining that show actually is

I'd love to discuss this cool animated find with anybody who already watched :3


----------

